# Thickness planer quest.



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

I picked up a Dewalt 735 on sale at one of the local tool stores. For $550 I couldn't refuse. I built a table taking ideas from the site. My thanks to all who went before me.
Right now I've got it hooked up to a 2 1/2" hose to a Thien cyclone to a shop vac. It ain't happenin'.
If I cut a 4" hole in top of a plastic garbage can and hook it up to a 4" pipe ( no shop vac), will that work?
Thanks .
Mark


----------



## Kwit (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not sure what you mean by "it ain't happenin'"

But I think I can take a few guesses….

1. Planing generates a LOT of debris - try keeping the aggressiveness of you cuts to a minimum - meaning; try to take a little off at a time - don't get to crazy

2. maybe you need to extend the 4" portion of you vacuum line (36" to 48"); it might help spread out the debris stream

3. Can't tell from the photo - but it looks like you can use a bigger can on your cyclone set-up; like a said - planing generates a LOT of debris

you'll figure it out


----------



## moonie (Jun 18, 2010)

WELL HAVE YOU THOUGHT ABOUT SOMTHING LIKE THIS.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

If I understand correctly you are talking about hooking it up to a garbage barrel using a 4" pipe with no suction and hoping that the debris will land in the barrel. No, I can't imagine that this would work, as I think it would quickly clog. You will need to hook up a dust collector with some decent suction. You might be able to get it to work a little bit if you use a shorter run from your shop vac. Before I hooked mine up to my dust collector I had it hooked up to a 5 HP shop vac with a 6' hose and it worked borderline ok. I had to unclog it every now and then, but for the most part it would keep up with the planer if I took light passes on narrow stock.

But, I would look to add a dust collector to your collection soon if you want to effectively collect from a planer.


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

The 735 expels the cuttings pretty well. I've used mine both hooked to my shop vac and with the cloth thing it came with around the top of a garbage can. Both ways worked just fine. Did yours not come with the cloth can-topper-thing?

The shop vac obviously fills up quite quickly, so be aware of that and empty frequently.

Planing doesn't create much dust but does create a ton of shavings. You don't need to go overboard with a DC system just for planing.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Get some 4 inch flexible hose and make a Thien separator with 4 inch PVC. You don't need to attach any sort of suction to the cyclone, the 735 blows chips right up the 10 foot hose and into the separator. I bungee some muslin to the middle hole of the Thien and it works like a champ. Made my Thien cyclone from some construction grade plywood to fit into a Rubbermaid Brute trash can.
Your big problem is using 2.5 inches. I tried that as well and it spat chips out the front of the planer, even with suction from a shop vac. Air flow was restricted too much. Maybe I'll post some pics of mine as a project soon.


----------



## mantwi (Mar 17, 2013)

The way I see it you have two choices. You can either get a dust collector or you can get a broom.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Run a 4" hose to the separator and then you can use a 2" hose
and vac to pull the air through the other side. I used this sort 
of setup on and off for years for planers.


----------



## BarrySumpter (Feb 25, 2016)

Anyone have a plan for this?


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

My 735 is hooked up to my shop vac (a Ridgid) via a Dust Deputy cyclone. All the shavings fall into the 5 gal bucket. I've always had it this was, works great and even though I have to empty the bucket every now and then it's no big deal. As others have said not sure what you mean by it ain't happenin'?


----------



## theart (Nov 18, 2016)

> If I cut a 4" hole in top of a plastic garbage can and hook it up to a 4" pipe ( no shop vac), will that work?


It will work, but it will blow the lid off of the can. You'll need a second hole with a screen to let the air out.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I made this one after seeing what Dewalt wanted for the same thing


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

For my 735, I bought a dust filter bag and hooked it up with some flexible ducting. The 735 has no problems inflating the bag and depositing all of the chips in there. No extra suction needed.

In fact, I found that adding suction from a dust collector actually causes more problems than it solves.

I use it as both the collection bag and filter. I know that's not correct, but I needed to get stuff done ASAP and that was the quickest way to get it working. I haven't had time to go back and make it right. Since it's still working fine, it's near the bottom of my to-do list.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

lew, do you have a project or blog that explains how you made that? That would work much better than my filter bag.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I have a DW 735. I use a 2 1/2" Shop Vac hose from the planer to a Thein Baffle on top of a 40 gal garbage can. I can't use a plastic sack in the can. For the air exit, I have a 4"x4" hole cut in the center of the top and covered with a piece of Window screen. Works great. The 735 has plenty of air flow to blow the chips into the can. No need for a vacuum.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I posted the idea here, with a bit of a description. If you need more information, let me know-

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15116


----------

